# More coywolves...



## mr otter (Feb 3, 2017)

Here a few pics of the 14 coyotes I've caught in the last four days.  If I keep catching these unusually large yotes I might start called them wolves too.  The black was especially wolf-like.





















And some cats


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2017)

yer wearing em out again ....


----------



## CowtownHunter (Feb 3, 2017)

You're tearing them up!  I might have had to walk away from the 3rd one... don't look too happy.  Get him with a scoped .22 instead of a pistol.


----------



## mr otter (Feb 3, 2017)

When I come at them yotes there is a catch pole in my hand...


----------



## AdamFly (Feb 3, 2017)

The black one is a mean looking animal.


----------



## Ff2012 (Feb 3, 2017)

Excellent work!


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice job brother.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## TAG (Feb 6, 2017)

great job


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 6, 2017)

Smackin em! Way to go man........Great photos and thanks for sharing


----------



## antharper (Aug 26, 2021)

Anyone know what happened to mr otter ? Really enjoyed his post and he always took some great pictures


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 26, 2021)

Im not sure, but that guy could catch some game!


----------



## furtaker (Aug 26, 2021)

I miss seeing famlytraprz posts, too. His family wore out the coyotes.


----------



## buckpasser (Aug 26, 2021)

I wish we had all the good trappers chiming in here again. Thankful for the ones we do have though.  There’s a few we’ve lost to bannings that need to resurrect themselves.


----------



## furtaker (Aug 27, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> I wish we had all the good trappers chiming in here again. Thankful for the ones we do have though.  There’s a few we’ve lost to bannings that need to resurrect themselves.


I don't miss them too much.


----------



## buckpasser (Aug 27, 2021)

furtaker said:


> I don't miss them too much.



Haha!  Why not?


----------



## QuackAddict (Aug 30, 2021)

He still gets after them pretty good but doesn’t get on here much any more. I’ll let him know y’all were asking and maybe he will give an update.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 30, 2021)

Here's one that was caught in SC last year. It looks like it was bred to a Huskey or something close. I'm gonna try to find more info on it.


----------



## furtaker (Aug 31, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Here's one that was caught in SC last year. It looks like it was bred to a Huskey or something close. I'm gonna try to find more info on it.


Dadgum. That's an interesting critter right there.


----------



## buckpasser (Aug 31, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Here's one that was caught in SC last year. It looks like it was bred to a Huskey or something close. I'm gonna try to find more info on it.



That would be a fun one to leave in the humane society overnight box...


----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Here's one that was caught in SC last year. It looks like it was bred to a Huskey or something close. I'm gonna try to find more info on it.


Dog.


----------



## gawildlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Dog.



You try and pet it first.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> You try and pet it first.


pass ?


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 1, 2021)

He looks awfully yote-ish to me.


----------

